# Megumi Fujii Blasts Cristiane "Cyborg" and Chute Boxe



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Undefeated Japanese star Megumi Fujii traveled to California last week along with Josh Barnett and manager Shu Hirata to serve as second in the corner of her friend and training partner Hitomi Akano as she took on Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos at Strikeforce. By now we all know how that debacle turned out, but Frank Pozen has translated Mega Megu's blog post on the subject, which reveals some rather repugnant details that only she and a few others were privvy to. To wit:

read more


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

That did seem like a bunch of bullshit on Chutebox's part and they should have come clean that it was Cyborg's testicles that made her weight so high. Megumi is actually pretty well built so I wouldn't mind seeing her fight Cyborg. Also, I wonder what Coker did to make the fight worth it for Hitomi to fight that man-beast.


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

Akano, Fujii, and Barnett, along with the entire camp, have a right to be pissed at Chuteboxe IMO. It was lame seeing how heavy she came into the weigh-ins.

It's ridiculous how both Cyborg and Carano don't even come close to making weight -- they should just fight in a weight division created specifically for them. Since they're the two female fighters MMA fans want to watch, it seems logical just to create some kind of catchweight for them.


----------

